# How is DNA testing used ?



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

With my Tennessee Walking Horses the Tennessee Walking Horses Association uses DNA (using blood of both parents and the foal) to verify true genetic parentage. Does the AKC ( or other pedigree dog registries) use DNA ?

I heard through some "horse" people that unscrupulous TWH breeding led to them changing the verification to using DNA. It eliminated breeders "cheating" by using different sires. The tests are not that expensive and keep the breeds "clean". You can also trace a horse forever too.

I have heard of unscrupulous Maltese breeders using an occasional Bichon bitch to be able to bear larger litters. DNA would eliminate this.

I know there are some genetically linked diseases too. So DNA could have multiple purposes

So how are DNA tests used for Maltese? Does anyone know? Has anyone ever suggested using it? 

It seems to me that DNA testing would be just another way to discourage Puppy Mills.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

AKC does offer DNA to prove parentage. Frequently used studs are required to have their DNA on file. 

http://www.akc.org/dna/index.cfm


----------

